# Szyfrowanie & podpisywanie maili dla Gentoo

## Xywa

Czy mógłby ktoś podpowiedziec o co chodzi z tym szyfrowaniem/podpisywaniem maili?

Czy trudno to zrobić dla Gentoo & Kmail?

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Czy mógłby ktoś podpowiedziec o co chodzi z tym szyfrowaniem/podpisywaniem maili?
> 
> Czy trudno to zrobić dla Gentoo & Kmail?

 

Nietrudno.

Słowo kluczowe GnuPG, do KDE są nakładki Kgpg i Kleopatra, do Gnome Seahorse. 

Można też w konsoli, masz tu opis w języku staropolskim  :Wink: 

https://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/GnuPG

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

